# Guessing game...



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Would others play along if I start a game _or not and make me look like a fool? :anim_63:_

The object of this game is to list *three* facts about yourself - *only two* *are true* and people have to figure out (or guess) which one is the lie?

1. I have danced on stage in New York City.

2. I have sung on stage at the original Grand Ol' Opry.

3. I usually ride a Harley Davidson Sportster.

_Next..._


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, I'm going to guess that you have not danced on stage in NYC (#1). I will add to that the fact that _I wish _I rode a Harley Davidson Sportster! 

Me:
1. I have lived in 28 different homes/places.
2. I am a triathlete.
3. I have ridden AND eaten camel.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Would others play along if I start a game _or not and make me look like a fool? :anim_63:_
> 
> The object of this game is to list *three* facts about yourself - *only two* *are true* and people have to figure out (or guess) which one is the lie?
> 
> ...


I'll bite  I'll guess that you have NOT danced on stage in NYC?

Mine are:

1. I am colorblind in only my left eye

2. I have a scar on my arm from an eagle attack

3. I was ranked one of the top 10 swimmers in the country


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC, I'm going to guess that you have not danced on stage in NYC (#1). I will add to that the fact that _I wish _I rode a Harley Davidson Sportster!
> 
> Me:
> 1. I have lived in 28 different homes/places.
> ...


I'll guess NOT a triathlete?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sure, I will say number 1 & 2 are true.

1. I speak 3 languages.

2. I am terrified of snakes.

3. I've lived in a territory before it was a state.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> IDC, I'm going to guess that you have not danced on stage in NYC (#1). I will add to that the fact that _I wish _I rode a Harley Davidson Sportster!
> 
> Me:
> 1. I have lived in 28 different homes/places.
> ...


Nope! I have danced on stage in NYC - with Bobby Rydell, no less! I once tried to smoke a Camel, but that's another story! :sick0020:

I'm not sure how old you are but living in 28 different homes/places seems like a stretch unless you're a gypsy.

I can see you being a triathlete.

Camel? I dunno'! I've eaten alligator and I'm trying to imagine what camel would taste like but I honestly can't wrap my head around eating one, or part of one.

I'm going to say you are a triathlete and you have eaten camel but you have not moved around THAT much!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Camel meat tastes and looks like pastrami. I ate it in Australia. (Yeah...I don't get it either, but it was on the menu.)

I used to be a triathlete...but that was years ago. Now, I'm just a cyclist, and even that's a stretch to say at this point. Last year, I probably rode 100 miles total. (And that, too, might be a stretch.)

I used to move around a lot, and I do feel like I'm part gypsy. When I was a kid, my dad was in the Navy. Then as a young adult, I moved often - new schools, new jobs, etc. My mom and I added up all of the places I've lived in my 42 years, and it's at least 28. I've lived in the same house now for almost 8 years, and boy am I itching for change!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Nope! I have danced on stage in NYC - with Bobby Rydell, no less!


Looking forward to hearing more about this one!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> I'll bite  I'll guess that you have NOT danced on stage in NYC?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> ...


I thought only men were colorblind...but I'm not sure about that.

The thought of being attacked by an eagle has left me rather dumbfounded. Wow!!

I can't really think my way through your being a nationally recognized swimmer because of the possibility you were attacked by an eagle!!

I'm going to say you are not colorblind but I almost hope I'm wrong!!

Gheez! I haven't always been 65! I danced on stage with Bobby Rydell in 1964 at the Copacabana nightclub. I had just graduated from high school, I was in the audience and he invited me on stage and we danced - I believe we did the "twist" but I was in such shock I couldn't swear to anything!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Sure, I will say number 1 & 2 are true.
> 
> 1. I speak 3 languages.
> 
> ...


I'm going to eliminate #2 - I'm deathly afraid of snakes myself. I don't guess it's impossible that you love reptiles but you don't seem like a snake-person to me...assuming you even have snakes where you live.

But...#1 or #3?

You could have lived in Hawaii? Where else?

Knowing your career, I can imagine you speaking 3 languages.

I'm just guessing but I'm going to say #1 is a fib!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Mine are:
> 
> 1. I am colorblind in only my left eye
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess that the scar on your arm is from something else.

Colorblind in only one eye...isn't that confusing?


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I thought only men were colorblind...but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> The thought of being attacked by an eagle has left me rather dumbfounded. Wow!!
> 
> ...


Ha, you're correct, I'm not colorblind, but women CAN be colorblind, it's just less common  I should have researched more before I picked my "fake fact" lol!

I am a bird trainer at the zoo and our harpy eagle got a little fiesty with me one day. He's a darling and didn't mean to hurt me, but when you're the strongest raptor in the world and produce 500 psi in each of your feet, even the tiniest tantrum can pierce through my leather glove!

And it was almost 10 years ago now (sigh), but yes, I was a top-ranked female sprinter. I swam the 50 and 100 yard freestyle and have been to NCAA championships and the Olympic trials!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

ok this is fun. Following claires lead:

1. I worked with jerry lewis, dean martin, and sammy davis jr.
2. I helped create paypal, the online payment system.
3. As a kid I used to work part time for the harlem globetrotters


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> ok this is fun. Following claires lead:
> 
> 1. I worked with jerry lewis, dean martin, and sammy davis jr.
> 2. I helped create paypal, the online payment system.
> 3. As a kid I used to work part time for the harlem globetrotters


Based on some sleuthing from the link in your profile, I'm going to say #1 is bunk, unless you worked with them at a very, very young age


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, you are correct. I am terrified of snakes and lived in Alaska before it was a state. I was once fluent in German having lived there for 7 years.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha! Funny.

1) My signature is in the South Caroline State Museum twice.
2) I can field dress most big game.
3) I used to make flower arrangements for funerals.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Ha! Funny.
> 
> 1) My signature is in the South Caroline State Museum twice.
> 2) I can field dress most big game.
> 3) I used to make flower arrangements for funerals.


This is fun!! Unfortunately I've got to go have the thyroid ultrasound this morning but I'll be back to play later!!

I also used to make flower arrangements for funerals - in case that's the truth! Boy do I have a story to tell about that!! :ashamed0001:


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

better than being the embalmer?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> better than being the embalmer?


Or the deceased!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

bwaaaaahhhhaa.....

So for game purposes i have updated my photos. I actually have about 10 more id love to share with you guys. I am 44 but have worked with a lot of famous people. If anyone is my age, which is 44, they may know some of the bands i have worked with. I did merchandising for 10 years, doing licensing and have worked with most of the little rascals, musicians, actors, food products etc.

i have not worked for the harlem globetrotters, but as a kid growing up LOvED THEM


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> bwaaaaahhhhaa.....
> 
> So for game purposes i have updated my photos. I actually have about 10 more id love to share with you guys. I am 44 but have worked with a lot of famous people. If anyone is my age, which is 44, they may know some of the bands i have worked with. I did merchandising for 10 years, doing licensing and have worked with most of the little rascals, musicians, actors, food products etc.
> 
> i have not worked for the harlem globetrotters, but as a kid growing up LOvED THEM


I thought about your three "facts" all morning, Bruce, and wondered if possibly you'd told *two *lies and were really 75 years old! :anim_63: You and my daughter are the same age. She was Art Dept. Coordinator for the Stephen King movie "The Mist". Off topic but did you happen to see Jerry Lewis on a Law & Order, Special Victims Unit, a couple of years ago?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Ha! Funny.
> 
> 1) My signature is in the South Caroline State Museum twice.
> 2) I can field dress most big game.
> 3) I used to make flower arrangements for funerals.


This list seems to throw me more than any of the others. I've worked for (and loved every minute) a florist so that fact seems the most easily believable. The funny story I mentioned this morning had to do with the florist I worked for (actually a delivery driver) getting multiple arrangements for a local dignitary's funeral mixed-up with some gorgeous stuff for a huge wedding...and I was dispatched with the delivery guy to help figure out what went where, even to having to go behind the scenes at the funeral home. That was awkward!

I've been married 46 years and I've never cut up a chicken.

#1 seems logical...I just can't think of anything you've ever shared related to writing or photographs or something like that but I'm guessing it's true. I have to believe you haven't been writing on the bathroom walls or anything!! :confused0006:

I'm going to say #2 is not true!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

yes i saw him on law an order. It was sad because he still looked horrible. I worked with "ice t" LOL tell your daughter i worked for a band called nine inch nails for 10 years. Now I'm just a sick old jewish guy who sells travel out of my home. LOL


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> tell your daughter i worked for a band called nine inch nails for 10 years.


Maybe *that* is why your ears are still ringing :tongue0015:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Maybe *that* is why your ears are still ringing :tongue0015:


Good one!

(Bruce, this is where you say "What did you say?...I can't hear you!")


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Maybe *that* is why your ears are still ringing :tongue0015:


I've been a fan of Delbert McClinton for as long as I can remember. He used to perform at clubs and public concerts where I live and I never missed going to see him.

One night he performed at a rather small, rather rural, _honky-tonk _not too far from here and needless to say I made a point of getting there early to get a good table, etc. For once I was going to get the best seat in the house...which I did and we had so much fun.

The music was deafening but I loved every minute of it and it went on for hours.

When it was over, Paul and I were riding home when I realized I could not hear a thing! I did not get my normal hearing back until sometime the next day!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I thought about that actually many times. i always wore "shure" brand ear plugs. I would literally be next to a speaker and could barely hear it. Ive had hearing tests. 100%. My day time ear ringing is better. its nighttime now when the meds are wearing off....

How did we get on this subject. Bring out the strippers!! (just kidding)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Maybe *that* is why your ears are still ringing :tongue0015:


HA! 

You are correct, I DClaire! 

In high school, I got a job as a delivery driver for a florist. I helped out with arrangements when they were short-staffed and, as it turned out, I was good at it. So, I ended up being a designer instead of a driver. No one wanted to do the funeral orders...I didn't mind, so I picked those up.

I do butcher/process all the meat my husband harvests, but, nope, I couldn't field dress a deer if you paid me. 

My signature is in the SC museum, but not for anything special like writing or photography. I was on the first women's division I collegiate soccer team in the state and, later when I transferred, was on the first women's soccer team at U of South Carolina. The museum asked us to sign a ball at our first game for both teams and I'm told they bring it out for a week once a year during women's history month. :tongue0013:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> HA!
> 
> You are correct, I DClaire!
> 
> ...


I guess most people hate it but I love threads that wander-off in lots of different discussions. That's the way my ADD-brain functions!

I went to work parttime for a florist as a bookkeeper and almost immediately was arranging flowers and taking orders. I loved it! I loved it so much that every payday I owed the florist money for all the stuff I'd bought!

We used to take customers' orders on little metal machines that held three copies of each order. The original went to the designer and two carbon copies went to bookkeeping, one to be saved and the other to be included in an envelope with the customer's bill.

The shop owner was the world's worst about abbreviating when he took orders, especially telephone orders.

One Valentines Day week this guy abbreviated "Happy Valentines Day" on those carbon sets as "Happy VD"...and it got mailed out to probably hundreds of customers! None of us caught it! Several customers did!!

I loved all that so much though. I don't know if sending fresh flowers and plants is as popular today as it used to be but we stayed so busy and I loved that environment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I thought about that actually many times. i always wore "shure" brand ear plugs. I would literally be next to a speaker and could barely hear it. Ive had hearing tests. 100%. My day time ear ringing is better. its nighttime now when the meds are wearing off....
> 
> How did we get on this subject. Bring out the strippers!! (just kidding)


Give it time, Bruce. If you have seen an improvement during the day; soon it will be a 24 hour done deal.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I guess most people hate it but I love threads that wander-off in lots of different discussions. That's the way my ADD-brain functions!
> 
> I went to work parttime for a florist as a bookkeeper and almost immediately was arranging flowers and taking orders. I loved it! I loved it so much that every payday I owed the florist money for all the stuff I'd bought!
> 
> ...


That is so funny -- we had those little metal tray order form thingies too!

Yup, it was the best job ever. I always say if I could have my dream job, it would be a florist. For funerals only. Because weddings? They are AWFUL!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> That is so funny -- we had those little metal tray order form thingies too!
> 
> Yup, it was the best job ever. I always say if I could have my dream job, it would be a florist. For funerals only. Because weddings? They are AWFUL!


I loved it all! And, I still love plants and flowers but I buy my fresh flowers (what few I buy) from Sams or Target!

The florist I worked for was known for the most beautiful, most dramatic wedding designs and we also kept a small greenhouse with ferns and palms people could rent. On one occasion we did such an extravagant wedding that the bride wore a dress that had been in her family since something like the 1700's...and a cricket in one of those plants chirped his head off throughout the entire ceremony!

The problems I had with weddings had to do with the way people behaved. Gheez! I've seen a bride's mother and step-mother get in a fight in a church sanctuary over a corsage! The step-mother (father's second wife) thought her corsage didn't have as many flowers as the mother's corsage. That kind of stuff went on almost constantly and it made me rather nervous!! :jumping0047:


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought it would be fun to throw my three out there since ya'll don't quite know me too well yet.:tongue0015:

1. I'm a business owner.
2. I love to get dressed up and wear makeup.
3. I was adopted twice; have had three different first names AND 4 "Moms".


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

blessed1 said:


> I thought it would be fun to throw my three out there since ya'll don't quite know me too well yet.:tongue0015:
> 
> 1. I'm a business owner.
> 2. I love to get dressed up and wear makeup.
> 3. I was adopted twice; have had three different first names AND 4 "Moms".


Let's just say I *hope* #3 is your lie! My nephew and his wife adopted a 5-year old daughter who had been jerked around from one foster home to another and her name was changed at least twice. I don't know how many women my great-niece has called "Mom" but it has been several.

I can see you getting all dressed-up, lookin' good, dealing with the public and/or employees all day...but it's not impossible for me to imagine #3 is true, unfortunately.

So...fess up!! :confused0003:


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> Let's just say I *hope* #3 is your lie! My nephew and his wife adopted a 5-year old daughter who had been jerked around from one foster home to another and her name was changed at least twice. I don't know how many women my great-niece has called "Mom" but it has been several.
> 
> I can see you getting all dressed-up, lookin' good, dealing with the public and/or employees all day...but it's not impossible for me to imagine #3 is true, unfortunately.
> 
> So...fess up!! :confused0003:


I wish #3 was the lie. Actually #2 is the lie. I absolutely hate dressing up. I'm happiest in jeans and a t-shirt. So that is what you will always find me in. Unfortunately I too was jerked around from one foster home to another. Adopted actually twice. Had my name changed twice from my original birth name, so have had 3 names. It's a rough thing. I've had more than 4 "Mom's" but only 4 I still call Mom. Weird I know. I'm glad your great niece has a secure home now. That is an awesome blessing.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

blessed1 said:


> I wish #3 was the lie. Actually #2 is the lie. I absolutely hate dressing up. I'm happiest in jeans and a t-shirt. So that is what you will always find me in. Unfortunately I too was jerked around from one foster home to another. Adopted actually twice. Had my name changed twice from my original birth name, so have had 3 names. It's a rough thing. I've had more than 4 "Mom's" but only 4 I still call Mom. Weird I know. I'm glad your great niece has a secure home now. That is an awesome blessing.


My great niece is now 13. How she has survived all she has had to endure is beyond comprehension - but she is a survivor and I pray that strong determination to make a life for herself will serve her well as she grows up.

My great niece recently got a horse and I almost feel like he is the first and only companion she has ever really given her heart and soul to without reservation...it's not easy for people who have been tossed around a lot to trust, even those they want to feel secure with.

God bless you!!


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> My great niece is now 13. How she has survived all she has had to endure is beyond comprehension - but she is a survivor and I pray that strong determination to make a life for herself will serve her well as she grows up.
> 
> My great niece recently got a horse and I almost feel like he is the first and only companion she has ever really given her heart and soul to without reservation...it's not easy for people who have been tossed around a lot to trust, even those they want to feel secure with.
> 
> God bless you!!


That's awesome that she has stability now. We are all survivors. Each and every one of us! That is so amazing about the horse. I think sometimes our best friends are the ones with fur! It is very true about trust. I still struggle with it to this day and I'm 38. But like me, your niece will overcome the odds and be a better person for it! That's what I believe. God bless you and your family too!


----------

